# Heli-M "noise" upon draw



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has had a similar issue. 

My Matthews Heli-M started making "noise" coming from the upper limb/turrett area of the bow after about 30-40 shots yesterday. It did not make the noise every time, but when it did, it was distracting. The bow itself shot great & i had ZERO issues with it's performance. However, it shouldn't be making any noises at all. I tightened a few screws & let the bow "rest" overnight and did not hear anything upon draw this morning before i left for work.

Background:
I have already sent the bow to Matthews for a replacemend of the upper limb/turrett area. It made a similar "noise" a few months ago, but made the noise every time & stopped drawing back altogether. I also replaced the two small pieces of plastic holding the string to the top wheel on the bow (previous tip from other archers in this forum). So i dont THINK that is an issue anymore either.

So i'm thinking my new issue is a bit different than the previous one (i hope anyway), but am still concerned.

Any bits of advice is GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks for trying to help!


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

my z7 made a little noise during draw and i put a little wax around the bushings for the split yoke and noise vanished hope this helps


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't have a Heli-M but I read this thread the other day. Hope it helps.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1763733


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

Huntinsker, 

Thanks, that thread was from me. I did what was recommended, but apparently that was not the issue.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

You can back the limb bolts off and try to spray powered graphite in the limb pockets but if that dont work you will have to remove the limbs to get the graphite in to the pockets. Try this and if it dont work take it back yo your dealer.


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

As i have been researching older threads on similar issue, it seems like it must either be the QCC's that need sanded down and/or lubricating the limb pocket. Not sure which to try first or should i just do both. 

What would be best form of lubrication? Graphite Powder, 3 n 1 oil, etc??????

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Powdered graphite is best. Oil or any thing wet will attract dirt. There is a couple threads on the Mathews forum in the Tec Section you can check also.


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

Well, apparenlty the issue I am having is fairly common for all different types/brands of compounds. I have looked threads up on this site and visited my pro shop. Though all very helpfull, the consensus is that it's either the QCC's (which i already changed out for new ones) or it's inside the limb turret. Lubricating is basically the answer here. 

The sound seems stopped for now, but i expect it to come back someday (hopefully not when drawing back on a deer).

i appreciate all the assistance from those of you within AT.

I will post any and all updates regarding this issue as I learn more.

Thanks again!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

do you have the limb bolts bottomed out?


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> do you have the limb bolts bottomed out?


I'm sorry, I'm not exactly sure what you mean? 

Any tips?

I have not put the bow in a press yet.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

are the limb bolts screwed in all the way or is there a small gap between the limb and the riser????


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> are the limb bolts screwed in all the way or is there a small gap between the limb and the riser????


small gap yes. Should i lubricate that area as well u think?


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

Ok, I've pinpointed something on this. I shot yesterday - - no noise @ all. I store my bow in a cool dry location. I shot outside in heat. At END of my session, it made the noise.

I took it home, let it "cool off" and the noise stopped. I then set it outside briefly, pulled it back and the noise was back.

It must be something expanding inside the turret causing the issue. This is weird, but I'm certain of the cause, just unsure if i should even worry with it.

Any thoughts?

Thanks a million all!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Personally I would still worry about it. When you make an investment in a bow like a brand new Matthews and spend that amount of money, you shouldn't have to hope it doesn't make a noise when you draw back on an animal. I would do whatever it takes to have it fixed even if it means switching out the bow. If Matthews doesn't take care of the problem one way or another, I'd go to a company that will. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Like the poster said above.."are the limb bolts screwed in all the way"

Is it a 70 pound bow? 60?

Bows with their limbs backed out can and sometimes will make noise.

Crank those limb bolts all the way down (in) and see if the noise goes away.
If it goes away you can be sure that the problem is in the limb pocket and inside is what's causing it.

I would recommend AGAINST lubricant of any kind. That's not fixing the problem.

Get the problem fixed, don't just mask it.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dont turn them all the way in and leave them there.... its not even what mathews recommends doing.. i take mine 1/2 turn of the bottom and leave it be... my z7 extreme set like this is still at 72#


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> Personally I would still worry about it. When you make an investment in a bow like a brand new Matthews and spend that amount of money, you shouldn't have to hope it doesn't make a noise when you draw back on an animal. I would do whatever it takes to have it fixed even if it means switching out the bow. If Matthews doesn't take care of the problem one way or another, I'd go to a company that will. That's just my opinion though.


Thanks for the opinion. I have to admit, it has been frustrating so far. The bow shoots so much better than any bow i have owned in past, HOWEVER, at least my old bows didn't make any noise. 

It's tough situation, becauase it only makes the noise upon first draw. So anyone who listens to the problem, has to take a "wait & see" approach to know if it is fixed. (Example: My proshop thought they had it fixed by replacing the QCC's, but apparently that didn't work).

I'm not sure i shouldn't request a new bow, but like I said above, it shoots great & i hate to send it back.

Anyway, I appreciate everyone's honest opinions.


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> Personally I would still worry about it. When you make an investment in a bow like a brand new Matthews and spend that amount of money, you shouldn't have to hope it doesn't make a noise when you draw back on an animal. I would do whatever it takes to have it fixed even if it means switching out the bow. If Matthews doesn't take care of the problem one way or another, I'd go to a company that will. That's just my opinion though.


Well, just to put a bow on this issue. I did switch the bow out. My pro shop was awesome and so was Matthews. I have a new bow on the way. Though this has been a frustrating process, both my dealer (Blevins archery in Perryville, MO) and Mathews has been great to deal with.

There was a problem within the turet of this bow that just isn't fixing via the methods everyone is mentioning to me to try.

Thanks again.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

That's good to hear. I'm glad your pro shop and Mathews are doing right by you.


----------

